# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Бессмертие — реальность, а не миф

## Irina

*Бессмертие — реальность, а не миф
*
Группа российских ученых после тридцатилетней работы в области геронтологии пришла к феноменальному выводу — вечная жизнь в физическом теле возможна. Об основных достижениях исследователей рассказал руководитель проекта Андрей Рогов.

«Уже сейчас можно не только сделать человека бессмертным, но и вернуть старикам молодость, без которой бессмертие не имеет смысла», — утверждает Рогов.

– Почему же вы тогда не предлагаете это всем желающим?

– Чтобы осуществить это, необходима специальная аппаратура – излучатели когерентных частот. Для завершения работы по их созданию требуются материальные ресурсы.

– В чем секрет вашей разработки?

– Мы открыли метод быстрой активации эндокринных желез у любого человека. О таком принципе решения проблемы бессмертия человечество знало давно, но не могло осуществить это практически. Нам удалось.

Расположение эндокринных желез на теле человека, совпадает с восточными чакрами, являющимися энергетическими центрами организма. Человек с активированными железами начинает не только ощущать энергетику каждой из них, но и чувствовать ее особое воздействие на центральную нервную систему. Это позволяет самостоятельно регулировать выделение в кровь ферментов, что устанавливает в организме гормональное равновесие.

Человек, активировавший «чакры» и синхронизировавший их работу, получает возможность жить в физическом теле вечно. Этот метод всегда засекречивали и мистифицировали. Наши предки не раз пытались решить задачу по активации эндокринных желез человека для приобретения неограниченного долголетия. Только они называли эти учения «египетскими мистериями», «ведическими обрядами», йогой, каббалой…

– Как происходит активация?

– Двумя способами – психическим и техническим. Первый подразумевает инициацию излучения мозгом человека «реликтовых частот», которые создают с помощью архетипов весь наш материальный мир, начиная с момента образования нашей Вселенной.

Для второго способа нужны специальные приборы – излучатели когерентных частот. Мы можем сделать прорыв в исследованиях, что позволит человечеству выйти на совершенно новый уровень духовного и технического развития, победив болезни, старость, создав новые виды дешевой энергии, связи и многое другое.

– Что практически ограничивает срок жизни человека?

– У обычного человека клетки делятся не более шестидесяти раз. Поэтому, к сожалению, смерть неизбежна. Наш метод основан на синхронизации работы вилочковой железы с работой эпифиза и регулировании выделения мелатонина в кровь. Благодаря этому клетки начинают делиться неограниченное количество раз, что практически решает задачу бессрочного продления жизни.

– Какие способности приобретают люди, прошедшие активацию желез внутренней секреции?

– Резервные возможности организма повышаются во много раз, человек приобретает сверхвыносливость, многократно увеличивается скорость реакции. Открывается способность видеть и чувствовать инфракрасное, ультрафиолетовое и другие излучения. Вестибулярный аппарат начинает выдерживать любые нагрузки, не требуя длительной тренировки.

– Как активация влияет на творческие способности?

– Люди с активированными железами способны видеть в своем воображении любой технический объект или прибор столь же четко, как в реальной жизни, проводить с ним эксперименты или исследования в динамике. Физик Никола Тесла описывал у себя подобную способность и утверждал, что именно так сделал все свои открытия, которые засекретил, считая преждевременными.

– Не представляет ли человек с активированной эндокринной системой опасность для современного общества?

– Приобретая сверхспособности, люди выходят на иной – более высокий – уровень сознания. У них активизируются такие качества, как благородство, порядочность, любовь к ближнему — именно то, что порой совершенно утрачивается в современном обществе. Поэтому такие люди не только не опасны, но, напротив, могут помочь цивилизации, погрязшей в жестокости и безнравственности выйти из морально-этического и экономического кризиса.

_Андрей Архипов_

_Материал предоставлен еженедельником «Президент»_

----------


## vova230

скорее всего очередная утка.

----------

